# CMHR's Missy needs a home



## Gini (Dec 21, 2007)

Missy needs a home. She is a very pretty little mare and as you can see from the pictures well taken care of. Her family are contemplating moving and putting all horses in a boarding situation. This she felt wouldn't be right for missy.

She is good at hoof cleaning, grooming as long as you are down on her level. I think she would do well in a herd. Just never to be bred. Her dam had the same problem as Missy with her rear leg. At the time I got her she had been bred to an oversized stallion. We had her aborted rather than have her go thru the pregnancy.

She is 28" and has really come a long way in the trust issues she had. When she was brought to Tucson she was in the back of a pick up with 8 other horses cramed in a campershell and brought from Oregon here. what a mess that was.

The owner feels Missy would do well in a herd situation. Please pm me if you can foster this little one or want to adopt her. She is eager to go


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 21, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Gini, [/SIZE]

Just out of curiosity what's wrong with her back leg?

Christy


----------



## Gini (Dec 21, 2007)

Casnos Minis said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Gini, [/SIZE]
> 
> Just out of curiosity what's wrong with her back leg?
> 
> Christy



Christy

When we had she and her mom checked the vet said it was hereditary. This is why we ask that

she not ever be bred. It doesn't seem to bother her as long as her weight is kept in check and she has farrier care regularly. She runs with the best of them!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 21, 2007)

Gini said:


> Casnos Minis said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt]Gini, [/SIZE]
> ...


Gini

I'm guessing she has locking stifles then? My little mare has that, and we won't ever breed her either. It's just too bad that we didn't find out about them until the following spring. She can run with the best of them too. You can only notice it when she walks becasue she walks stiffly.

Christy


----------



## minimule (Dec 21, 2007)

Gini,

I have a gentleman here that is looking for some minis for his ranch. He is building a HUGE equestrian center near here and wants some minis for the smaller kids to learn about horses with. I'm sure they would be well cared for. Let me see if I can get in touch with him and find out if he would work for her.


----------



## running in the red (Dec 26, 2007)

I wish that you were not soooo far away- I have 2 girls that are kept from the herd and could use another field buddy. my horses are stalled for feeding and turned back out at night in good weather............you are a good days drive from me- I've done that drive several times 3 years ago............joy in San Antonio Texas- just a thought would she fit in the back of a suburban?would hate to haul the trailer all that way and have her bounced around for that lenght of time............joy prince


----------



## Gini (Jan 13, 2008)

running in the red said:


> I wish that you were not soooo far away- I have 2 girls that are kept from the herd and could use another field buddy. my horses are stalled for feeding and turned back out at night in good weather............you are a good days drive from me- I've done that drive several times 3 years ago............joy in San Antonio Texas- just a thought would she fit in the back of a suburban?would hate to haul the trailer all that way and have her bounced around for that lenght of time............joy prince


She should fit in the back of a suburban. Let me know how tall the inside is it might be do able.


----------

